# Grey Knights Officially Announced!



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300088a\

"As the Emperor prepared for his final confrontation with the traitor Horus, he granted one final gift to Mankind, a safeguard and protection against the horrors of the Warp - the Grey Knights. A brotherhood of warriors as elite as they are secretive, the Grey Knights are a shining line of silvered steel that stands between humanity and the Daemons of Chaos.

Trained as the mightiest paragons of mental fortitude and martial discipline in the Imperium, the Grey Knights maintain a vigilant watch for daemonic incursion, responding wrathfully against the scions of the Dark Gods, and those who dally with them.

Clad in baroque Terminator armour and wielding powerful weapons such as storm bolters and Nemesis force weapons, the Grey Knights tear through the enemy, unleashing an onslaught of psychic powers and sorcery to sunder the foe.

The Grey Knights are an unstoppable force, the manifestation of the Emperor's will, valiant warriors who willingly sacrifice their own humanity so that Mankind itself can endure.

This April Games Workshop releases Codex: Grey Knights, alongside a comprehensive range of fantastically detailed Citadel miniatures. Although details are being kept firmly under wraps for now, you can expect an exciting selection of plastic kits to enable you to build your own Grey Knights army.

Over the coming weeks we'll be releasing more details both here on the Games Workshop website and also in the pages of White Dwarf - to ensure you're the first to get the news, make sure you subscribe to the Games Workshop newsletter and keep an eye on the What's New Today blog."

----

Coming April


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Winterous said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300088a
> 
> "As the Emperor prepared for his final confrontation with the traitor Horus, he granted one final gift to Mankind, a safeguard and protection against the horrors of the Warp - the Grey Knights. A brotherhood of warriors as elite as they are secretive, the Grey Knights are a shining line of silvered steel that stands between humanity and the Daemons of Chaos.
> 
> ...



Sexy, I need me some plastic Terminators! And this means the Blood angel second wave will probably come with em.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Interestingly, it says "Clad in baroque Terminator armour".
Soo... That COULD mean that there are no more Power armour GK, but I doubt it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

damn you beat me to it! lol


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> damn you beat me to it! lol


Ninja Facebook action >


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Does a merry jig* Thanks Winterous! We should probably put something in the sticky thread as well...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well all i can say is, its about fucking time it was offical, now to start planing a few bank hold ups and start saveing........lol


----------



## Tylith (Jan 10, 2011)

I was so excited by this I jumped out of my seat. Awesome news.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Does this mean by a 90% chance that i can't ally them anymore T_T (Aw crap COME HERE WITCH HUNTERS!)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maybe they'll finally make them good against daemons.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*Commences happy dance over here too* :yahoo:

Remind me to beat my local store manager though... at weekend he told me I'd have a VERY long wait for GK's and he knows I've been waiting for them...


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> maybe they'll finally make them good against daemons.


Now wouldn't that be something... :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Any idea when we will see pics?

Could be interesting if they are all 2+ saves too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Would be more immense in my opinion if they only came in terminator variety with militia troops making up the numbers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i foresee 
grey knight marines in plastic
grey knight termintors in plastic
grey knight dread in plastic
3 metal characters
and either a vehicle upgrade sprue or stand alone vehicle in plastic


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i foresee
> grey knight marines in plastic
> grey knight termintors in plastic
> grey knight dread in plastic
> ...


Substitute Grey Knight Dreadnought with possibly that or the weird MC thingie (Dreadward Cullen), and I think that's pretty likely.


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

and they'll probably be able to use the stormravens coming out with BA in february


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

@Bits: That from your order sheets, or you just guessing?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> @Bits: That from your order sheets, or you just guessing?


Ooooh, sneaky xD


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn, why was I in school? 

*THESE ARE THE BEST NEWS EVER! FOR THE EMPEROR! *


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy as this means more fluff and a good source of parts for custodes


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> @Bits: That from your order sheets, or you just guessing?


it came to me in a dream, but im suffering from manbronchitis so it could have been a hallucination, either way its normally that format for the first drop, likely the codex will have a few "new" units in it so we might get one of those in plastic , but more often than not they will save some stuff for a second wave in about a year like they have done with the old blood angels.
Im wondering if we will see a recut razorback with the extra options and maybe psycannon upgrade for landraiders?
I suppose its totally possible that we could see new cut sprues for any of the current space marine stuff, after all the baal in plastic was a bit of a shock


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Now i'm pissed off. I was going to start a lamenters mech army but now i'm not so sure.

But really, good news and finally nails a full inquisition codex I suppose? So sisters next?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nah, sisters and the rest of the inquisition are miles off. Good money's on Necrons next.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> manbronchitis


Is that like Bronchitis, but for real men? :laugh:


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

the full inquisition codex is probably a bit off but i would be surprised if inquisitors were not allowed as a HQ or elite, their going to have to release a pdf specifically for radical armies though or throw them in with grey knights which would make no sense


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

*weep*

so happy


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

There's been talk of radicals being possible as a part of a henchmen retinue, involving some FoC switchery, but I don't know how much weight I'd put into this...


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

> baroque armor


If their armor is broke, why cant they fix it. Do grey knights not have techmarines?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:
baroque armor
If their armor is broke, why cant they fix it. Do grey knights not have techmarines?



nice :laugh:


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't wait for the Codex. I wonder if it will link Garro to the Grey Knights formation.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Interesting! I might have to start up a small Grey Knights force now, looking forward to see what the new kits look like.


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess I'd better press my boss at work for some pay advances cant wait for them I was goig to do SW but I got my girlfriend into 40k and she kind of took that over so this is perfect, not to mention my birthday is in that month so I quite happy at that timing.

SoI
:grin:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Judging by the interest in the Grey Knights my Daemon Army will be dead before I even finish it (serves me right for taking so long I suppose). Looking forward to seeing the models, they've done well to keep them under wraps considering everyone has known the GK were on the way for ages now.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Doubt i'll buy any new mini's except the SR for my blood angels. As I've still got a perfectly good 5 man lead terminator squad I'll prob just buy the codex


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As fantastic news as this is for some long awaited plastic GK's, I will have to wait to get some. I am just starting a nice orky army. Maybe a squad every few months would work


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

All I have is one word - Huzzah!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome news


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, go Overseas deployment in late march. bollocks, I miss it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Problem for me is I have 4 boxes of PAGK, 4 boxes of TAGK, 8 blisters with Incinerators, 8blisters with Psycannons and 2 boxes of DH Inquisitors.

Do I keep them, do I sell them? Will the new stuff be allot cooler? Will it be worse than before?

As for boxes I would really like to see a new Inquisitors box in plastic, but then again they probably removed the arco boxes so they could take models from those and throw them into a new Henchmen box.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh good, more power armour. If the game was lacking anything it was more super humans.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Damn, why was I in school?


Now yelling zealotic, self-righteous bullshit makes me day, Doelago. Not piss me into the realms of negrepping your ass back to the Dark Age of Technology. 

Also, fuck yes. I've waited for this for years.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This is fantastic news! I have had a crap day at work, so this has cheered me up no end.

Iron Lords are going to have some Daemon slaying friends! :grin:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh crap! i want to collect them! even more if includes the ship! :...(


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well as a pure inqusition player i feel the need to start my first SM army!
When its game time its pain time baby. Woooooooo


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pure Awesome!, definitely getting some of these :grin:.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I think they will get stormravens, as in the BA codex the fluff for it mentions that
'some records suggest that the Stormraven was in existence even before then, most notably active in the service of the Grey Knights, the secretive Daemonhunters of Titan', so seems likely that they will get it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> And this means the Blood angel second wave will probably come with em.


White dwarf said that Jan 29th the skies of blood, BLood angels. I'm hoping for sooner.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> If their armor is broke, why cant they fix it. Do grey knights not have techmarines?


 made my day thanks +rep


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> As for boxes I would really like to see a new Inquisitors box in plastic, but then again they probably removed the arco boxes so they could take models from those and throw them into a new Henchmen box.


You'll probably be disappointed with this one. Seems to me, I'm no expert & don't have "inside" sources, that this realease and codex will be just Grey Knights. GK HQs, GK Elites, ect., ect., doult they'll be any Inquisitors in it at all. They SoBs should be going back to their own army too. I'd like to see a seperate =I= codex but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## nick (Dec 11, 2007)

I've read (most recently on this very forum) that there will be Inquisitors in the GK codex. In fact, a good portion of rumors have been about Inquisitors, their henchmen, and some changing around of the FoC by Inquisitor-type characters. So unless for some odd reason GW decided to play-test elements of an Inquisition book with the GK's book, I'd say there's a pretty good chance that Inquisitors are a go.

And heck, what better way to promote conversions (and therefore the purchase of more models from GW) then keeping Inquisitors and Henchmen into the book? Just make them a little more competitive and people will be kit-bashing left and right. And nothing against GW at all; it's exactly what I would do. Undoubtedly, I'll be one of the one's spending the most money on those conversions. :biggrin:

Edit: Which also means that I doubt we're getting a plastic Inquisitor kit. I'd rather GW spent time on the GK models instead. Those are the models that will drive people to either make and army or stick with their present project. They'll either make or break the GK update.

Oh, and they're also the models that will bring GW the most money from this update. I have a feeling that that fact alone means a lot of time went into their creation. If they live up to the hype, they'll be awesome.

Here's to hoping they do.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Problem for me is I have 4 boxes of PAGK, 4 boxes of TAGK, 8 blisters with Incinerators, 8blisters with Psycannons and 2 boxes of DH Inquisitors.
> 
> Do I keep them, do I sell them? Will the new stuff be allot cooler? Will it be worse than before?
> 
> As for boxes I would really like to see a new Inquisitors box in plastic, but then again they probably removed the arco boxes so they could take models from those and throw them into a new Henchmen box.


I'll sell most of what I have... I'll probably keep 15-20, including the psycannon and incinerator guys. But for all of GW's fault with slow codex updates, I must say that 99% of all new kits are a lot better in all aspects as far as I'm concerned!

Phil


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see why you wouldn't want to keep your old models. They will release just a few variations of GK poses in plastic and it will be nice to have a few old models to give your squads variety in looks. 

Have to say I think all the conjecture about =I= having their own codex someday is bullocks. The new Daemonhunters codex will deffinitally have Inquisitors and so will the new Witchhunters. Of course it's easy to see that they will release Necrons this summer.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Arcane said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't want to keep your old models. They will release just a few variations of GK poses in plastic and it will be nice to have a few old models to give your squads variety in looks.
> 
> Have to say I think all the conjecture about =I= having their own codex someday is bullocks. The new Daemonhunters codex will deffinitally have Inquisitors and so will the new Witchhunters. Of course it's easy to see that they will release Necrons this summer.


Expect the Codex isn't called Daemon Hunters it's called Grey Knights. Will there be Inquisitor, probably but they will play a far more minor role then they did in Codex Daemon Hunter.


----------



## nick (Dec 11, 2007)

Necrosis said:


> Expect the Codex isn't called Daemon Hunters it's called Grey Knights. Will there be Inquisitor, probably but they will play a far more minor role then they did in Codex Daemon Hunter.


Not gonna lie, I've always loved the fluff behind the Inquisitor. I hope GW keeps them in the Codex for that reason alone. If not, then I'm finishing the Inquisition Codex that I started. :training:


----------



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Will there be Inquisitor, probably but they will play a far more minor role then they did in Codex Daemon Hunter.


I agree. And even if they don't, i would definitely forsake the option of an inquisitor just to start a grey knights army, and I'm sure most people would agree with me.

Also, this could be a massive re-run of what happened with the release of the blood angels, and to an extent, dark eldar. everyone was so excited about the release, but no-one ACTUALLY started an army. They bought the models in the excitement of there being new models to buy, but very few people started a full blown army. The new GK are gonna be just the same. everyone says "i'm starting grey knights!", they'll go out, but one box, and then get distracted either by a previous project, or the next shiny thing.

im not saying dont buy them, cause im going to as well, thats just what i think is going to happen when they are released.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure about that. There's been a LOT of people, including myself, who have been putting off starting an army because everyone tells us that shiny new plastics are coming out. I think this will have a larger impact because of that.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Arcane said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't want to keep your old models. They will release just a few variations of GK poses in plastic and it will be nice to have a few old models to give your squads variety in looks.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I figure a "big" GK army will have 30-40 PAGKs at most... If I keep 15-20 of my older models (out of the 40 I've got), it'll be enough for variety. Plus I expect a difference in size, in detail (some older metal models are distorted or have bad details).
> ...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

boreas said:


> The termis, though, I'm definitely keeping. GW will be very hard-pressed to do a better model!


Yet they almost certainly will.
Let alone the fact that current GKT are midgets


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

dont get me wrong, i think spehs muhreenz are cool and all (GK are probably the best version of them to date, very gothic feel to them), but why does GW pour so much time and money into updating these guys with codices no less while other races, such as tau and cronz, get left on the wayside? they only just released some substantial and much needed DE updates, and they still wont ever reach the quality and level of balance that SM have a hundred times over.

but i guess it has to do with GW need to maekz moneyzz, as SM are by far the most iconic and popular 40k armies to date. sorry, i just feel the need to vent my distaste for GW's neglect of their less-than-overplayed products.

oh god, i think i'm losing my blind faith in instant gratification consumerism... THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Do your homework, do you even know how long ago it was the DH book was released? Its older than tau (IIRC) thats for sure, and maybe Necrons.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Vorn said:


> dont get me wrong, i think spehs muhreenz are cool and all (GK are probably the best version of them to date, very gothic feel to them), but why does GW pour so much time and money into updating these guys with codices no less while other races, such as tau and cronz, get left on the wayside? they only just released some substantial and much needed DE updates, and they still wont ever reach the quality and level of balance that SM have a hundred times over.
> 
> but i guess it has to do with GW need to maekz moneyzz, as SM are by far the most iconic and popular 40k armies to date. sorry, i just feel the need to vent my distaste for GW's neglect of their less-than-overplayed products.
> 
> oh god, i think i'm losing my blind faith in instant gratification consumerism... THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


Grey Knights first of all are all metal, that right, every single Grey Knight is metal. Look at Necrons, check it out plastic troop choices. Necrons are also more competitive then Grey Knights. Also GW needs to stop the whole Inquisitor and Mystic ally situation with the guard. That right the Guard is getting a nerf with this new codex. That being said Necrons are more competitive then Grey Knights. All in all Grey Knights needed the update more.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

but that isnt my point. Demonhunters=space marines. end of story. sure they get lots of fluff and maybe a special rule or two, but i just see the same thing everytime i play one of these @#!*% children of the imperium that get their own codex. blood angels? space wolves? black templar? all the same, just shiny figs in power armor.

i'm not hating on GK. i like them a lot, i just would like them a whole lot more if there werent tons of other SM codices. just my opinion, dont let a sourpuss like me ruin your day boy :/


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Vorn said:


> but that isnt my point. Demonhunters=space marines. end of story. sure they get lots of fluff and maybe a special rule or two, but i just see the same thing everytime i play one of these @#!*% children of the imperium that get their own codex. blood angels? space wolves? black templar? all the same, just shiny figs in power armor.
> 
> i'm not hating on GK. i like them a lot, i just would like them a whole lot more if there werent tons of other SM codices. just my opinion, dont let a sourpuss like me ruin your day boy :/


Expect every single Grey Knight is a psyker and who is that guy over there. yes that guy who name starts with an I and isn't a space marine. Why that is the Inquisitor, who isn't a space marine. Hi, how come they don't have melta guns and all those are space marines weapons, why they have psycannons, and other special weapons that space marines don't use. Hi, how come none of there models have bolters? Cause they all have storm bolters. Out of all the space marine they are the most different. These guys don't even play like space marines.


----------



## OneTon (Apr 8, 2008)

"an exciting selection of plastic kits to enable you to build your own Grey Knights army"

The "build your own" part makes me wonder if PAGKs will instead have "Chapter Upgrade Kits" like the Black Templars and Dark Angels.

That would make it a Tac Squad plus an Upgrade Kit to make PAGKs. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Expect every single Grey Knight is a psyker and who is that guy over there. yes that guy who name starts with an I and isn't a space marine. Why that is the Inquisitor, who isn't a space marine. Hi, how come they don't have melta guns and all those are space marines weapons, why they have psycannons, and other special weapons that space marines don't use. Hi, how come none of there models have bolters? Cause they all have storm bolters. Out of all the space marine they are the most different. These guys don't even play like space marines.


meh so it's an army of librarians ;P

dont worry i'm just as excited as you for this, i jus needed to vent for a bit... peace out bro :smoke:


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I think calling Grey Knights another Space Marine codex is like calling Chaos Marines another Space Marine codex because they have Land Raiders, S4T4 units, and Terminators. Blood Angels and Dark Angels and the regular Space Marine Codex and all the ones I forgot are all basically the same book. They have a few things thrown into each to mix them up with original special characters, but they are still all are going to use the same models. 

Grey Knights, at current as we dont know what is in the new book, has roughly three things in the book that is the same as every other Codex: Land Raiders, Rhinos, and Dreadnoughts. Yes they have Power Armor and Terminator Space Marines, but those units are completely different from other Marines past that one similarity. They have unique weapons in things like the Nemesis Force, alot of abilities that exist nowhere else in the Space Marine Armory such as their natural resistances to Psyker abilities, and you just plain cant take a regular space Marine or Terminator model and consider it to be a suitable replacement for a Grey Knight version as they will never satisfy 'What you see is what you get' that way. 

But beyond that, the Grey Knight's current codex also is largely NOT Space Marines. Though they arent always as good as concieved, There is much more in the codex that is Inquisitor based than what is Space Marine. (Inquisitors, Daemonhosts, a plethora of Assassins, Storm Troopers, Chimeras....) 

I dislike the plethora of SPace Marine codexes out there. Despise them. But I like the idea of Space Marines. The Daemonhunter's codex takes the good parts of Space Marines without abusing the popularity too much. But the rules are the most outdated and inefficient in warhammer 40K now that Dark Eldar have been updated. If they are done right, they will be just like Chaos Space Marines. An alternative to playing as Space Marines while still similar enough to keep the best parts. If the new codex is true to that idea, then there will be so many things that are completely unlike the traditional Space Marine codexes that they remain faithfull to their original idea.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Wonderful. If half the rumours are true, then GK are going to surpass any sort of regular SM (vanilla or gratuitous separate Codices so that GW gets the most money) in total overpowerage and half the armies around will be GK. Please oh please GW, don't make a GK Troops choice a Terminator with 2 wounds, FNP, EW and around the cost of a regular Terminator... Don't even make that possible with a special character...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Brother Arnold said:


> Please oh please GW, don't make a GK Troops choice a Terminator with 2 wounds, FNP, EW and around the cost of a regular Terminator... Don't even make that possible with a special character...


More than 50 points per model. Don't worry, it's not going to be that horrible.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to lose ISTs?

I'm going to say it a pure GKs will be dull, sure the models will be nice they'll have every special rule etc but the current codex has flavour which makes them different from codex marines

Fluffwise most grey knights are not the sharpest in block, just zealous but i worry if they remove the =I= it will seem less human and more "Just Another Marine Army"


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I can see a lot of the old GK stuff being toned down in terms of points cost and abilities.

GW are not in the business of releasing niche codices any more. They will want to sell more than twenty to forty plastic figures to make a 1500 point army to win back the investment on development. I can see a standard GK being closer to anther chapters vets or maybe cult marines in price.

That said I can't wait


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Grey Knights are awesome and plastics would be great particularly since they are meant to have lots of inscriptions and religious stuff.
In the codex I hope they keep the nemesis force weapons as st6 and not stuff it up by making them force weapons which would suck as allot of things only have one wound anyway. They should have spells that don't just hurt daemons for a change but maybe hurt others like marines or tau or guard as allot of the old spells were targeted at daemons and pretty much useless against them anyway. And finally they should keep allies and make the grey knights point value accurate.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nemesis forces weapons = no demon saves please. Old GK were rubbish against demons with the exception of the pyscannon 
I agree with having an inquisitor as a HQ choice even as minor one. I suppose when the witch hunters/ SOB book comes out you can still use them as allies for there.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

the cabbage said:


> GW are not in the business of releasing niche codices any more. They will want to sell more than twenty to forty plastic figures to make a 1500 point army to win back the investment on development. I can see a standard GK being closer to anther chapters vets or maybe cult marines in price.


Yeah, or they could just sell them in boxes of five rather than ten. I know, all rumours from Stick Monkey point to ten man boxes, I'm just saying.



Mr.Juggernaught said:


> In the codex I hope they keep the nemesis force weapons as st6 and not stuff it up by making them force weapons which would suck as allot of things only have one wound anyway. They should have spells that don't just hurt daemons for a change but maybe hurt others like marines or tau or guard as allot of the old spells were targeted at daemons and pretty much useless against them anyway. And finally they should keep allies and make the grey knights point value accurate.


I agree with everything here. Rather than just having powers described as 'buttrape every daemon on the board' they should just affect things that daemons do- ignore invulnerable saves, mess around with Deep Strike, ignore Eternal Warrior, etc. Probably a bit much to expect all of it in one army, but as individual upgrades this would rock.

I mean, who doesn't just laugh at the idea of Sanctuary, Destroy Daemon, and the Grimoire of True Names in their current iterations when building take all comers lists?


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Also GW needs to stop the whole Inquisitor and Mystic ally situation with the guard. That right the Guard is getting a nerf with this new codex.


That's easily solved without having to get rid of allies or even Inquisition units. Just move the Msytic's ability over to a different unit that's exclusive to GK, don't allow allied Inquisitors to take retinues, etc. There are a lot of ways to handle it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Barnster said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to lose ISTs?


I doubt they'll remove inquisitors and IST's really, hell maybe this release will be when they finally release the plastic stormtroopers that we've seen since the guard codex came out.

though if there like the guard stormtroopers nobody will take them still at there current cost


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Plastic stormtroopers would be awesome.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm liking this latest trend of GW's; updating the codices that need updating. They updated Dark Eldar, which needed it badly, they're now updating Grey Knights, so that they're no longer using out of date rules that don't work in fifth edition, and the rumours seem to suggest that Necrons could be coming out this summer. Next thing you know, GW will lower Canadian prices to something that more accurately reflects it's relation to the American Dollar. (GW products in America usually cost somewhere between 18-30% less then Canadian products, in spite of the fact the Canadian dollar has been within around 7% of the American dollar forever, and recently surpassed the American dollar for a week or so.)

The bittersweet thank-you to GW notwithstanding, I believe these latest trends are earning a lot of credit back for GW.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Wait... what? You can buy GW products in Canada? I must have forgotten since I always order from Maelstrom  UK price is usually 20-30% lower that Canadian price (even when considering change), minus 10% (Maelstrom rebate) and free shipping (usually 10$ shipping from canadian sites)...

Every once in a while I go to my FLGS when I need something ASAP. I'm always a bit sad not to buy everything from them since they're really nice people...

Now, the "day after the annoucement" is rather anti-climactic, no? 

Phil


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

there was rumours goping a while back that in the new GK codex the nemisis force weapons will be either get rid of armour or invuln, would be bent for other armies but i'd like it


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn! Beaten to the bullet by eight pages. Oh well, I brought the news to other forums at least. :laugh:


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Creidim said:


> there was rumours goping a while back that in the new GK codex the nemisis force weapons will be either get rid of armour or invuln, would be bent for other armies but i'd like it


sounds like cron warscythes


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is of any real relevance but in the email it said this



> In April the Grey Knights, an elite and secretive Chapter of Space Marines, will stand ready to fight the forces of Chaos and the horrors of the Warp with new reinforcements.


Does this mean there will be whole new units or new tie ins with other dex's?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think the general concensus is that GW are trying to scrap the ally rules, as too many players were exploting them. 

Hence, I think it just means new GK units.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The question is though, will the GK codex invalidate the Daemonhunters codex?
Ofc it does would one think, but it's not the same codex getting an update.
Using the Sisters of battle into Witchhunters is not a valid argument simply because c:SoB did not work with 3e.
Technically if they make codex Sisters of Battle could you claim the 2ed codex was the last one or C:WH?

The dexes may contain the same units but cant the same be said for the SM codicies?

Yes yes, I know this is pointless but Im curious to what GW will say.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^I've been thinking this myself. Obviously, common sense would dictate that Codex:Grey Knights is an update for Daemonhunters, but then again, some people might just try to pull this off... If GW has any sense they'll put a disclaimer in the new codex invalidating th old one.

Then again, at home people can use what they want. Not too mention that they only have to tell managers to not allow the old dex being played instore if they really want to stop it, and when it comes to tournaments, really the tournament organiser has final say...


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Creidim said:


> there was rumours goping a while back that in the new GK codex the nemisis force weapons will be either get rid of armour or invuln, would be bent for other armies but i'd like it


 
I dont know if it's 'too difficult' to keep in, but I really liked the scaling effect that the current Nemesis Force Weapons have. it really helped express the greater skill of higehr ranking Grey Knights. If they DO keep that aspect to the Nemesis Force, I think I would like them to have something like the Warscythes be reserved for Terminators or some such. What I would really like is if they had an even more indepth scaling system. like Regular Power Armor -> Justicars/Elite Level Power Armor -> Regular Terminators -> Brother Capitans -> Grand Masters -> Uber Special Character maybe?? Again, likely 'too difficult' but with the big amount of special rules in the Dark Eldar codex (Power From Pain, Combat Drugs, etc) I would like to think that GW has started regaining trust in the intelligence of its players.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Mathai said:


> I dont know if it's 'too difficult' to keep in, but I really liked the scaling effect that the current Nemesis Force Weapons have. it really helped express the greater skill of higehr ranking Grey Knights. If they DO keep that aspect to the Nemesis Force, I think I would like them to have something like the Warscythes be reserved for Terminators or some such. What I would really like is if they had an even more indepth scaling system. like Regular Power Armor -> Justicars/Elite Level Power Armor -> Regular Terminators -> Brother Capitans -> Grand Masters -> Uber Special Character maybe?? Again, likely 'too difficult' but with the big amount of special rules in the Dark Eldar codex (Power From Pain, Combat Drugs, etc) I would like to think that GW has started regaining trust in the intelligence of its players.


I imagine something like that will exist, but to do with the Psychic abilities of the wielder, not just rank.
For a start, it probably requires a successful Psychic test to activate.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sigh As if didn't have enough models as is. Gives me a reason to put together the FW GK Landraider I have now.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Mathai said:


> If they DO keep that aspect to the Nemesis Force,


They will not and do not, at least to the best of my knowledge. Current rumors discussing Nemesis Force Weapons are quite accurate.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vorn said:


> dont get me wrong, i think spehs muhreenz are cool and all (GK are probably the best version of them to date, very gothic feel to them), but why does GW pour so much time and money into updating these guys with codices no less while other races, such as tau and cronz, get left on the wayside? they only just released some substantial and much needed DE updates, and they still wont ever reach the quality and level of balance that SM have a hundred times over.
> 
> but i guess it has to do with GW need to maekz moneyzz, as SM are by far the most iconic and popular 40k armies to date. sorry, i just feel the need to vent my distaste for GW's neglect of their less-than-overplayed products.
> 
> oh god, i think i'm losing my blind faith in instant gratification consumerism... THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


however these actually needed an update more than the necrons or tau


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Vorn said:


> dont get me wrong, i think spehs muhreenz are cool and all (GK are probably the best version of them to date, very gothic feel to them), but why does GW pour so much time and money into updating these guys with codices no less while other races, such as tau and cronz, get left on the wayside? they only just released some substantial and much needed DE updates, and they still wont ever reach the quality and level of balance that SM have a hundred times over.
> 
> but i guess it has to do with GW need to maekz moneyzz, as SM are by far the most iconic and popular 40k armies to date. sorry, i just feel the need to vent my distaste for GW's neglect of their less-than-overplayed products.
> THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!


 To be fair, Chaos Space Marines have more units in common( Predators, Vinidis, Raptors=Assault Marines) with SM than Gk have in common with SM.

In fact the only unit that is common to both codexs is the landraider and Dreadnought. Other than that , JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE IN POWER ARMOUR DOES NOT MAKE THEM AN EFFFING VARIANT OF CODEX SPACE MARINES.

SoB wear power armour and use rhinos, but no-one whines "oh not another SM army". 


Sorry Rant over...Im just fed up of hearing about more SM when Grey Knights have always been so much more different.


Sorry...Got a bit carried away there


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

OrdoMalleus said:


> SoB wear power armour and use rhinos, but no-one whines "oh not another SM army".


Only because we've only ever had 2 codecii and one army list in the 24 year history of the game. 
No need to complain about an army that doesn't get a codex.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> Only because we've only ever had 2 codecii and one army list in the 24 year history of the game.
> No need to complain about an army that doesn't get a codex.


I wasnt....I was pointing out that your not space marines even though you still get Power Armour


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, 

I've heard sisters referred to as "weak marines" before, and if we actually had an update once in awhile I think we'd be lumped in with them by xenos players.

This was my point.

"Just another Power Armor dex" etc etc.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


>


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Yes yes, I know this is pointless but Im curious to what GW will say.


they'll probably just assume the players will use common sense............yeah I know its a long shot using something not naturally available, but we can hope.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> The question is though, will the GK codex invalidate the Daemonhunters codex?
> Ofc it does would one think, but it's not the same codex getting an update.
> Using the Sisters of battle into Witchhunters is not a valid argument simply because c:SoB did not work with 3e.
> Technically if they make codex Sisters of Battle could you claim the 2ed codex was the last one or C:WH?
> ...


Wait a minute... Does this mean I could play using Angels of Death? You know, since the Blood Angels and Dark Angels codices have different names... 
I think most tournaments will be able to just make a ruling that yes, it is the successor to Demon Hunters.


It will be interesting to see how functionally different this codex is from some of the other elite, power-armory armies. Long overdue for an update.


----------

